# Did I hit my fifth?



## Mabelgirl89 (May 8, 2021)

I landed up get busy and clocking out one minute before my fifth. Will I get in trouble for hitting my fifth?


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 8, 2021)

No, just plead the fifth and see if anyone notices.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 8, 2021)

Spot might mention something to you.


----------



## Yetive (May 8, 2021)

1 minute is fine.


----------



## Target81 (May 8, 2021)

Mabelgirl89 said:


> I landed up get busy and clocking out one minute before my fifth. Will I get in trouble for hitting my fifth?


You answered your own question by saying you clocked out before it hit.


----------

